# Former Gov Scott, right or wrong?



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

I really can't believe that this was signed into law. There's just too many loop-holes. Law enforcement and the judges have been given way too much power in this. I certainly understand the logic behind it and the need.
For an LEO to have such authority as to be able to dertimine if someone is a nut case and have guns removed, even temporarily with a single call to the judge..... It's just too much power for someone with naught but a high-school diploma. But that's merely my opinion. I'm willing to be wrong. But there are a few county police cheifs and sherrifs that are totally of the liberal anti-gun mindset where they will take advantage of any opportunity to remove guns from a person's home. I just don't trust this law enough to justify the need for it.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/more-tha...red-to-give-up-guns-under-new-law-report-says


----------

